# Pakistan charity gig - Saturday 18th September



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Rock Solid (a collaboration of Dubai Musicians, event organisers and local music promoters) would like to invite everyone to come to our special Pakistan flood victims charity event this Saturday (18th September) from 12 noon until 10pm.

We are NOT accepting money, we want donations of food and clothing, which will be shipped directly to the areas in Pakistan which need it most straight after the gig. We are working with a member of the Dubai Government staff to ensure this happens.

SO for those of you who have never heard the local talent Dubai has to offer, or are skeptical of how good they are, come down and have a listen, we have 10 local bands lined up for you. But remember, no donation, no entry!

See the information below for more details:

We are gathering musicians, music lovers, and those who just want to help Pakistan flood victims together under one roof for a day of pure charity at The Fridge in Al Quoz on September 18th from 12pm until 10pm.

This is a free event, WE DO NOT WANT YOUR MONEY! BUT to get into the gig, you will have to bring food items or clothing (please note we WILL NOT accept torn, stained or unusable clothing). WE ARE ALSO NOT ACCEPTING MEDICAL SUPPLIES OR FRESH FOOD. We cannot transport these to Pakistan.

This gig has been put together for all of Dubai’s music community to come together in aid of the 20 million homeless victims of the floods in Pakistan. Please donate supplies generously and come together for humanity. 

Food and refreshments will be provided at the venue!

Be prepared for some awesome surprises lined up by the bands for you, the audience. We are featuring pure rock music all day long!

Here are the bands that will rock! 

1pm – 1:30pm – Chris Ryan
2pm – 2:30pm – Moonshine
2:30pm – 3:00pm – Gayathri
3:00pm – 3:30 – Riff Raff
4pm – 4:30pm – Amra
5:00pm – 5:30pm – IED
6pm – 6:30pm – Spaghetti Junction
7pm – 7:30pm – Khan + Charlie
8pm – 8:30pm – Fatiniza
9pm – 9:30pm – Good Fryday
10pm – 10:30pm – Xceed 

We would like to send out a BIG thank you to Access All Areas for donating the sound equipment and back line for this event. AAA are staunch supporters of the UAE music scene. 

We would also like to give a big thank you to The Fridge in Al Quoz for allowing us to hold our event there. Staff at The Fridge have been exceedingly helpful and we look forward to working with them in the future. Thank you very much. 

Dylan Ellis from In the Mix studios has agreed to come down to The Fridge and be our sound engineer for the day, so a big thank you to him too for donating his time to our cause! 

Suggested items to collect for the Pakistan Relief gig, please get buying/collecting NOW: 

*FOOD ITEMS*
Sugar
Flour
Powdered Milk
Long-life milk
Dates
High Nutrition Biscuits
Squash and long-life Juices
Pulses such as rice/lentils
Mineral Water/Bottled water
Canned foods
Dried foods
Cooking oil 

*NON FOOD ITEMS*
Second-hand clothing
Tents
Cooking Utensils
Footware for Children
Chattaiyees / Plastic Mats
Mosquito Nets
Blankets
Pillows
Torches (with batteries)
Jerrycans (to hold water) 

*PERSONAL HYGIENE*
Soaps
Hand Towels
Tooth Pastes
Female Sanitary Pads
Diapers / Pampers for minors
Washing Powder/Soap
Anti-bacterial washes/gels 

Please note that while toys are a nice idea, they are not ESSENTIAL ITEMS. Please stick as much as possible to the above list. If you have any suggestions for items to add, let us know.

Please click the link below to get the venue location map:
http://thefridgedubai.com/The_Fridge/index_files/fridgemapweb.jpg

Here is the Facebook event page: Login | Facebook

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## naga7 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi fantastic effort.

Just wondering how the items will be distributed and by whom in Pakistan.

I have somed friends who went over ( From the UK) and distributed some funds they had raised. There are some areas that depserately need balnkets and clothing. aid just isnt reaching them.

Any contact info would be great so they liase together

Thanks


----------

